# Custom Peru inspired tank for A. bassleri



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

Finally had time last night/early morning to drink some beer and build this tank out. The tank is 46x18 or so and fits across a 48" bakers rack. I just switched to LEDs and one bar from Todd seems to provide the perfect amount of lighting. Not all plants are Peru endemics but some are and the tank is hardscaped to provide niche environments for the inhabitants, including a group of A. bassleri and H. azuireventris. Notice the Neoregalia tarapotoiensis!!! All organics in the tank, no foam or silicone (besides to build it) but I did add some fake rocks from Vivarium works for the azuireventris.


----------



## shibbyplustax (Feb 28, 2011)

Looks awesome, Im looking forward to seeing it grown it.

Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using Tapatalk 2


----------



## winstonamc (Mar 19, 2007)

not too shabby... I mean, pretty rad setup ray, I like how its both open and dynamic


what's the chance we can get a plant lits?


----------



## kate801 (Jul 7, 2011)

Nice work. Love those vines! Black Jungle?


----------



## Trickishleaf (Jun 29, 2012)

Awesome tank! Very natural looking, and the tank looks really well lit. Looking forward to seeing it grow out also.


----------



## mlitton (Dec 14, 2008)

Nice tank!


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

Yup, the vines are from Black Jungle. Hugh and thick and great little spaces for mounting epiphytes. I'll have so much room to add little climbers!

As far as plants, I know the following is in there. There is another small Peperomia that is unknown (far left corner).

Neoregelia tarapotoensis
Philodendron mamei
Cissus amazonica
Piper sylvaticum 
Macgravia rectiflora
Philodendron squamiferum 
Begonia glabra
Geogenanthus undatus
Peperomia galioides
Peperomia myrtifolia
Peperomia sancarlosiana
Peperomia sp. Banos, Ecuador 
Segalnialla sp.
Dracula lotax


----------



## JPccusa (Mar 10, 2009)

Very nice! Subscribed. 

Questions: What makes this setup "Peruvian" inspired?

Is there any water feature in there? Right corner will form a pond of sorts, correct? Any drainage?


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

Oh, really Peru inspired because its for Peruvian species, and includes a reference to their niche habitats (rocks piles for the H. azuireventris and burrows and water's edge for the A. bassleri. But really, could be anywhere tropical...

Just a pond for water accumulation/retention. I rarely do moving water in tanks as its not necessary. Any drainage is by hand. The A. bassleri and H. azuireventris will deposit to the water and everything will be done in situ.


----------



## Jeff R (Jul 1, 2005)

Ray, 
What did you do for the false bottom? I'm digging the all natural setup idea. Not a critisism, LECA and egg crate wouldn't be natural. How would one go about doing a natural false bottom? Turface?


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

Used those glass stones which are fired sand, so natural, followed by a layer of coco husk chunks, spag, then an amended Abg mix, then mixed leaf litter. I don't use egg crate.


----------



## thedude (Nov 28, 2007)

Great job as always Ray. I'm liking the all natural thing. What is keeping all the dirt from going into the riverbed area? Just a well placed and sized log?


----------



## sinsitysnakes (Apr 1, 2012)

Beautiful tank.....I love the rocks in the tank, makes it look really natural.


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

thedude said:


> Great job as always Ray. I'm liking the all natural thing. What is keeping all the dirt from going into the riverbed area? Just a well placed and sized log?


Spag and wood, and a small piece of cork behind the wood to seal it up nicely,Adam


----------



## Jeff R (Jul 1, 2005)

Very nice. 
I suppose turface would be just as man made as LECA. Are the glass stones heavy?


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

lighter than Leca, porous and bigger so dont pass through small openings..


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

pretty cool!! is that all clay at the bottom?


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

nope, wish I could but I will likely have to move this beast at some point and clay would have made it too heavy.


----------



## JayMillz (Jun 27, 2012)

That's a VERY good build man! I need to brew another batch this weekend and work on the tanks some more too I think lol


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

A little over a week in and the H. azuireventris are defending their first clutch!


----------



## EricM (Feb 15, 2004)

soon you can shoot an episode of hillybilly handfishing in that pond.

tank looks great, should get better with time.

ERic


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

stemcellular said:


> nope, wish I could but I will likely have to move this beast at some point and clay would have made it too heavy.


I've got my leucs in a 30 gallon with LECA drainage and solid clay substrate. Not chopped up clay but a solid slab of clay. It angles down into a pond on one end. And also a partial clay background. The clay was mixed with peat and coco fiber and a bit if sphag.

The microfauna loves it. The leaves rot and stick to it which doesn't look great but I suppose serves a purpose. The slope sends the water down into the pond. 

It is heavy! However, I'm a middle aged weakling and moved it across my house with a wimpy computer nerd teenaged neighborhood kid (who doesn't like frogs and is afraid of spiders, wth?).

It did hurt a bit but it was doable. Just saying. Not sure how your tank measures to a 30 gallon.


----------



## Gamble (Aug 1, 2010)

Nice setup Ray! Very impressive. I plan on doing something like this in a 50g for my Pepperi im getting from UE this september.


----------



## thedude (Nov 28, 2007)

frogface said:


> who doesn't like frogs and is afraid of spiders, wth?


Really glad I grew up in the woods...


----------



## Lukeomelas (Mar 15, 2005)

Ray that viv is looking great. One question about the lighting, is that the normal or the high output LEDs? They look super bright and really fill the viv with light.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

Its one bar of the HO led. I like the amount of light and all the plants seem to be digging it as well


----------



## hydrophyte (Jun 5, 2009)

I like it!



stemcellular said:


>


----------



## NM Crawler (Jan 23, 2012)

Wicked looking tank! Who makes the HO ligths?


----------



## epiphytes etc. (Nov 22, 2010)

How bout an update on the azureiventris clutch? BTW where did they lay?


----------



## ICS523 (Mar 10, 2012)

hydrophyte said:


> I like it!


Hey! That's what I was gonna say!


----------



## isoletes (Jan 4, 2012)

very nice looking tank


----------



## soulis (Sep 7, 2012)

nice pics very natural look


----------



## pet-teez (Oct 3, 2007)

I'm also curious about updates on the azureiventris.
Neat tank


----------



## markbudde (Jan 4, 2008)

Nice build Ray. Takes me back.


----------

